# Rasen in Photoshop?



## eggtion (17. November 2005)

Hallo,

weiss einer wie ich einen coolen Fussballrasen machen kann?

Wollte eine Seite machen die sich mit Fussball befasst dafür bräuchte ich nen Rasen.Eventuell sowie hier http://www.webpagedesign.com.au/Free_Templates/soccer/


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. November 2005)

Hallo,

Als ersten Ansatz empfehle ich Dir dazu die photoshop-eigene Werkzeugspitze namens "Gras"


----------



## oscarr (17. November 2005)

Schau mal die Brushsets von Photoshop durch.


----------



## Terrabug (17. November 2005)

Gibts die Brushes noch in CS2 ? Find die da nicht


----------



## metty (17. November 2005)

Ja, die gibt es dort.
Augen aufmachen 

Zur Not, alle Pinsel nachladen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## eggtion (18. November 2005)

suppi kann mir einer ssagen welche farben man nehmen soll.. ich krieg kein schönes grün hin...irgendwie sieht das immer  aus..

hab so an das hier gedacht http://www.imageshare.de/images/upload/Tunga/tunga-7396.jpg


----------



## Terrabug (18. November 2005)

kniedel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zur Not, alle Pinsel nachladen.


Ich meine beriets alle Pinselsets durchgeguckt zu haben, konnte die aber nicht finden


----------



## Bardiel (18. November 2005)

@terrabug: durchsuch mal die Standard-Pinselspitzen (Pinsel zurücksetzen) ziemlich weit unten

Für ein schickes Fussballrasen-grün kannst du ja mal den Grünton #138526 ausprobieren. Nimm als Hintergrundfarbe Weiss und setz bei den Pinsel-Voreinstellungen für den Grashalm den "Foreground/Background-Jitter" (hab gerade nur die englische Version zur Hand) um die 10 ein. Alles natürlich Geschmackssache


----------



## Terrabug (19. November 2005)

Bardiel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Pinsel zurücksetzen


auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen(bzw. den kleinen Menüeintrag sehen). Vielen Dank


----------



## eggtion (21. November 2005)

bekomme nie was schönes hin. kann mir einer ma sonn fussball rasen machen mit linien oder wie bekomme ich weiße linien?


----------

